# pano



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

can pano always be seen on exrays, 

my mal pup is now 8 months
he has had a on and off limp for about 5-6months now that i know of 
i have rested him , but max for a week , doesnt seem to change
i exrayed incase it was dyslpastic, no dysplasia or pano found in the elbows in the exrays, 
it has always been his front left foot 
doesnt seem to get worse or better with less or more exercise, he has been seen and adjusted buy a chiro 2 times now, she adjusted his neck both times , ( found a issue there) 
the other day i had him out and looked like he was limping on the other leg
i was actaully happy to see this, as i know of pano as traveling lameness where it moves from leg to leg
so far it has stayed in one leg, ( if thats what it is )
I do massage on dogs, and have not found anything abnormal ever on him , and it is not painfull that i can see, full range of motion , no issues

any ideas what it can be , we dont do any hard exercise, bush walks many times a week , but i dont play alot of ball or anything that is twisty stuff, bush walk he just goes at his own pace , he is not a crazy guy either

he is i think the biggest one in his litter also ,, I dont know of any of the other litermates having this, he has NEVER been injured that i know of, and he is kinda whimpy so i think i would know if something happened


any ideas

can pano stay in one leg only 

can it not show up on exrays


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't know that it "always" shows up on xray but it did with Trooper (#2 GSD). It also moved from one front leg to another. It can move to any leg. That's one of the signs of it being pano.
It wont be in the foot or the joints. It's in the long bones of the leg. 
Growing pains and not uncommon in GSDs. Not sure about Mals.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

i had a shep with it yrs ago 
but i remember it going from leg to leg, so far it has stayed in the same leg with him , just yesterday i debate it went to the other leg


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Tammy, it typically shows up on x rays but sometimes it doesn't. If you've checked out his front and know he's orthopedically solid and are fairly certain he did not experience an injury on the front have you given some thought to the possibility the issue is coming from the rear instead? Often it's real obvious where the issue is contained, however sometimes it isn't. An issue with a rear leg such as a cruciate tear can sometimes be masked by a transfer of weight to the front which is where the limp shows up. When one of my dogs initially injured her cruciate, the injury manifested itself by a limp in the front. Just a thought anyway.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

as far as showing in x rasy, it depends on severity of it, sometimes if it's just mild, it may not show up.

it's not the joints, it's the long bones in the legs, thus pano is known as growing pains.

mostly shows up in puppies, sometimes young dogs up to 18 months of age, maybe a bit longer.

it comes and goes away, as the dog is growing, shifts legs etc... 

my dog had it (GSD) at 8 months, mild one, then a full flame on at 13 months on another leg. A week or 3 of Deramaxx cured that and he has been fine since, 2.5 hears old now.

the exact cause is unknown but there are "theories". Not much study has been done on it, since full recovery is expected and once dogs reach full grown boddies, pano is history. just google panosteitis and you can be amused for hours with reading, but the short version I just typed.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

My pup Remus is the first dog I have had with pano. He is a year now and fine, but he seemed to limp off and on forever! He limped mainly on one front leg. I had him x-rayed when it was a pretty consistent heavy limp. It was 'just' pano and pretty mild. The vet said he was a little bit of a wimp LOL. I think he started limping very slightly at 4-5ish months and it peaked at 8-9 months and then slowly just went away. No limp now at 12 months.

My vet ( I took him to the expensive, high tech vet group for this) said there was no reason to limit his activity, so I didnt.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

>>An issue with a rear leg such as a cruciate tear can sometimes be masked by a transfer of weight to the front which is where the limp shows up.

no i am pretty possitive it is his front leg, that leg went through a stage of being turned out a tad also , 
i have checked his back legs , vet also , everything i s great back there
i am not sure its pano .. seems more like it may bot be, it is not painfull from what i see ..


----------



## Jenna Lea (Jul 25, 2010)

One of my Amstaffs had a suspected case of Pano, didn't show up on x-ray but had all the symptoms. Hers stayed mostly in 1 front leg but it did migrate over a couple of times. She had it off and on FOREVER it seemed probably from about 6 months old to about a year old. She was on a really high protein food so I took her off that as some of what I read suggested high protein foods can link up with Pano or HOD. Anyway it eventually passed and she's had no issues since. If x rays rule out any other structural issues I'd give it a few more months and see if it works itself out.


----------

